# Spring Cleaning: Billet 1.8T Fuel Rails - $95 | WMI Throttle Body Spacers $29.50



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Spring cleaning is happening a bit early this year at 034Motorsport, and we're freeing up some space on our shelves for new products! We have some overstock of our Billet Aluminum 1.8T Fuel Rails and WMI Throttle Body Spacers, so we're letting them go at incredibly low prices! 

*Fuel Rail, Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, Billet Aluminum*

*Retail:* $144.00 + Shipping

*Spring Cleaning Price:* $95.00 + Shipping

​
We're pleased to offer the 034Motorsport High-Capacity Billet Aluminum Fuel Rail for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T Applications! These rails are CNC machined in-house from billet aluminum, and include -6 AN fittings as well as mounting hardware.

The included brackets accommodate stock height or standard height injectors for all versions of the 1.8T.

*Features:*

CNC Machined 6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
Includes -6 AN fittings
Maintains Factory Injector Clips for Secure Injector Seal
Includes Mounting Hardware
Accommodates Different Injector Lengths on Small Port & Large Port Manifolds
Compatible with Stock Fuel Pressure Regulator Using 034Motorsport FPR Housing Adapter (Sold Separately)
*Click Here to Order!*

*Throttle Body Spacer for Water/Methanol Injection, Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, WMI*

*Retail:* $55.00 + Shipping

*Spring Cleaning Price:* $29.50 + Shipping

​
We're pleased to offer the 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Throttle Body Spacer & WMI Nozzle Adapter for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T applications! These throttle body spacers are CNC machined in-house from billet aluminum to ensure perfect fit and finish.

*Features:*

CNC Machined 6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
1/8" NPT Provision for WMI Nozzle
25mm Thick Spacer
Compatible with the 034Motorsport Plug-In 1.8T AEM Water/Methanol Injection Kit (Sold Separately)
*Please Note:* Installation hardware including longer bolts and throttle body gaskets are not included.

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! 

*Related Products:*

*Subframe Bushing Set, Aluminum, MkIV Volkswagen & 8L Audi*



*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, MkIV Volkswagen & 8N/8L Audi, Motorsport*



*Billet Aluminum Shifter Bracket Bushing Kit for Manual Transmissions* - *Now Back In Stock!*



*034Motorsport Billet Diverter (Bypass) Valve Upgrade for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, 2.2T, 2.7T, 4.2T*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! You can now find all of our Clearance & Sale items in one place: http://store.034motorsport.com/products/clearance-sale.html :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! We only have 8 of these fuel rails left at this price! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're down to the last few rails and spacers... Get yours before they're gone!


----------

